# BRUTAL RACE PILL: Tsh tinder experiment 12 hour mark update



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Original thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment.117132/

Been nearly 13 hours now that I’ve been running the experiment. He has a total of 2 likes and 11 matches so far (didn’t get any new likes since the previous thread which was made at the 7 hour mark; just converted a portion of those likes to matches, that’s all). Here are all 11 of the matches:


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 23, 2020)

A sea of 4 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

JFL they all look like utter shit


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> A sea of 4 PSL



4 PSL? The vast majority of them are below that ...


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> 4 PSL? The vast majority of them are below that ...


Only 3 of them are 3s rest are low 4s


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Only 3 of them are 3s rest are low 4s



You can’t rate for shit. All of these from that list are without a question below average facially (remember PSL concerns just face). That’s 6 of the 11 that are sub 4 PSL without a question. A case can be made for a few others being below average too.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 23, 2020)

not surprised,


----------



## oldcell (Mar 23, 2020)

Thats very poor results
Also TSH is like 4/10 at unfrauded photos, but he started as 2.5/10 

Phenotype pill is most legit theory, and hardest to swallow


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Thats very poor results
> Also TSH is like 4/10 at unfrauded photos, but he started as 2.5/10
> 
> Phenotype pill is most legit theory, and hardest to swallow



4/10 unfrauded? Where are these unfrauded photos where he’s a 4/10? Every photo I’ve seen of him he’s at least a 6.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> You can’t rate for shit. All of these from that list are without a question below average facially (remember PSL concerns just face). That’s 6 of the 11 that are sub 4 PSL without a question. A case can be made for a few others being below average too.


This is what being 6 PSL curry gets you in western countries


----------



## oldcell (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> 4/10 unfrauded? Where are these unfrauded photos where he’s a 4/10? Every photo I’ve seen of him he’s at least a 6.5/10


I saw his instagram..but i dont have link
HAve u also tryed photofeeler with him or just tinder? 
These are very sad results


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

@GUTS9770 he just got his 12th match. She’s way better looking than the other 11. Here are all her pics


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> You can’t rate for shit. All of these from that list are without a question below average facially (remember PSL concerns just face). That’s 6 of the 11 that are sub 4 PSL without a question. A case can be made for a few others being below average too.


This comes back to the argument of "what is truly average," in which I would have to say 4psl should be the true average by nature of it being the center of the rating distribution.

PSL should be like a bell curve IMO. 

Anyways, young AND old people are included in a true average, so yes, most of these people are average facially in terms of the greater female populatuon. The least attractive girl is the 2nd to last Asian with the long mid face and awful features; she is arguably a 2. 

Anyways, 4psl should be reserved for the truly unremarkably average people, and these 4 psls who are considered "pseudo ugly" by IRL standards still don't deserve to be 3 psl. 

Now, if we were to say that this is a traditional rating system in which young people are the main and maybe even the only focus, then yes, most people are 3 PSL.


ArabIncel said:


> @GUTS9770 he just got his 12th match. She’s way better looking than the other 11. Here are all her pics


My type. 5.5 PSL IMO


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> This comes back to the argument of "what is truly average," in which I would have to say 4psl should be the true average by nature of it being the center of the rating distribution.
> 
> PSL should be like a bell curve IMO.
> 
> ...



I should have clarified. When I said they’re below average I was comparing to women in just the relevant age group, like 18-29. Young, prime women.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @GUTS9770 he just got his 12th match. She’s way better looking than the other 11. Here are all her pics


lifefuel for curries


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

@streege
@kms_currycell


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I should have clarified. When I said they’re below average I was comparing to women in just the relevant age group, like 18-29. Young, prime women.


This is what I imagine to be a large cause of disagreement in psl communitues .

When you say "average," do you mean "average," or "average for young people in their prime years." 

There can be arguments for both sides, but in my opinion it should be based off of where you live and your personal daily routine. If you're in high school or college, obviously your personal PSL scale would be more scrutinis; you're around young and more attractive people on the daily. Your competition is greater.

If you are working or live in a city or area with a large mix of different ages, then a more generalized average would work better for you. Most old people are sexually invisible to young people, but vice versa doesn't apply. You will have an advantage in a larger age pool.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> 4 PSL? The vast majority of them are below that ...


i won't give them the hour IRL tbh


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> i won't give them the hour IRL tbh



look at the 12th down below tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

i


ArabIncel said:


> @GUTS9770 he just got his 12th match. She’s way better looking than the other 11. Here are all her pics


insane that an actual white female is interested in this utter garbage tier pheno even among curries @GUTS9770


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2020)

TSH is sub 6


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I should have clarified. When I said they’re below average I was comparing to women in just the relevant age group, like 18-29. Young, prime women.


29 yo, hell even 25 is no more prime


Dope said:


> TSH is sub 6


not talking even about pheno which is arguably dravidian tier, his soft features are bad.
@BigBoy bro don't worry every curries except dravidian mogs this pheno


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

@streege @GUTS9770 @Dmitri Concept jfl she was a catfish. Look at this convo of mine with her after I matched with her. Indeed over for South Indians


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @streege @GUTS9770 @Dmitri Concept jfl she was a catfish. Look at this convo of mine with her after I matched with her. Indeed over for South Indians


what is text vardan jfl ?


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> what is text vardan jfl ?



Vardan is the name I used for the account.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Vardan is the name I used for the account.


bro worst idea to give him a curry name


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @streege @GUTS9770 @Dmitri Concept jfl she was a catfish. Look at this convo of mine with her after I matched with her. Indeed over for South Indians


suifuel for curries


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> bro worst idea to give him a curry name



lol I mean I couldn’t name him “Michael” or “Miguel” lol


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

you


ArabIncel said:


> lol I mean I couldn’t name him “Michael” or “Miguel” lol


 should


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 23, 2020)

Life is just brutal


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 23, 2020)

Has anyone done a tinder experiment with an average looking white guy?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 23, 2020)

thotexterminator said:


> Has anyone done a tinder experiment with an average looking white guy?



you mean my life? i angled frauded and got a lot of likes one time but since then i get nothing. i probably need boost


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 23, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> you mean my life? i angled frauded and got a lot of likes one time but since then i get nothing. i probably need boost


Many users here tend to underrate themselves. I want someone to do an experiment with unfrauded 5/10 male of european descent


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

thotexterminator said:


> Has anyone done a tinder experiment with an average looking white guy?



i did a few. Did as good as Tsh tbh lol or just slightly worse in some cases or just slightly better in other cases
@thotexterminator for example I ran one on this white guy. He’s like a 5/10. Did slightly better than Tsh actually but around the same.


----------



## currycelincurryland (Mar 23, 2020)

Your chadfish is still a slayer when compared with no of matches I had with @Sikkunt23,@Titbot and @Yoyome99.It was absolutely horrible with all of them having 2 matches between them.


----------



## Titbot (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> i did a few. Did as good as Tsh tbh lol or just slightly worse in some cases or just slightly better in other cases
> @thotexterminator for example I ran one on this white guy. He’s like a 5/10. Did slightly better than Tsh actually but around the same.


You named him Vandan Jfl massive name failo .


----------



## Downey (Mar 24, 2020)

I think all these PSL experiments fail because the pics you have access to are all try hard intense selfie type. I am a paki and had 21 matches in canada, and I look much worse than both Titbot and Tsh


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Downey said:


> I think all these PSL experiments fail because the pics you have access to are all try hard intense selfie type. I am a paki and had 21 matches in canada, and I look much worse than both Titbot and Tsh


maybe you are one of those pakis that don't look like curry.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Downey said:


> I think all these PSL experiments fail because the pics you have access to are all try hard intense selfie type. I am a paki and had 21 matches in canada, and I look much worse than both Titbot and Tsh



that’s untrue. I’ve ran Tinder experiments on some white users here too using intense selfies and they did far better


----------



## Heirio (Mar 24, 2020)

jfl my own matches mog these ugly bitches to hell.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

Do tinder on other races


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> This is what being 6 PSL curry gets you in western countries


bones over pheno bro😳


ArabIncel said:


> Original thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment.117132/
> 
> Been nearly 13 hours now that I’ve been running the experiment. He has a total of 2 likes and 11 matches so far (didn’t get any new likes since the previous thread which was made at the 7 hour mark; just converted a portion of those likes to matches, that’s all). Here are all 11 of the matches:


OP you should have gave him a hispanic name he prob would have done better


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 24, 2020)

Never realized how bad curries have it until recently

Both TSH and that other curry from another thread mog the shit out of me facially but I get more matches because I'm black.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2020)

Curries should stop lusting over White Women Tbh. No matter how much you looksmax. A Chang , Tyrone , Chad will have higher SMV than Chadpreet.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Curries should stop lusting over White Women Tbh. No matter how much you looksmax. A Chang , Tyrone , Chad will have higher SMV than Chadpreet.


@ArabIncel should do this experiment with some chang would be interesting to see how well he does comparatively.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> @ArabIncel should do this experiment with some chang would be interesting to see how well he does comparatively.


Not the Right Time for Chang too due to CoronaVirus. 💀


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Curries should stop lusting over White Women Tbh. No matter how much you looksmax. A Chang , Tyrone , Chad will have higher SMV than Chadpreet.


I wish i hadn't curry DNA. Beeing persian looking is a curse.Even light skinned one, unless white passing asf tbh.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 24, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Curries should stop lusting over White Women Tbh. No matter how much you looksmax. A Chang , Tyrone , Chad will have higher SMV than Chadpreet.


you’re curry and you think changs have it better?


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> you’re curry and you think changs have it better?


Being a Curry Comes With Lot Of Prejudices. Chang's aren't Considered Creepy or they shit on the streets or are rapists. They are just more feminine looking which is why Chang's can ascend through e-Boy Maxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Being a Curry Comes With Lot Of Prejudices. Chang's aren't Considered Creepy or they shit on the streets or are rapists. They are just more feminine looking which is why Chang's can ascend through e-Boy Maxxing.


bro, chang is doomed with corona. OVER.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

ngl lts acutally absurd how much a falio race can be, like wtf, ls thls even real llfe? lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> ngl lts acutally absurd how much a falio race can be, like wtf, ls thls even real llfe? lmao


who is the women in your avi?


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> who is the women in your avi?


dasha taran

what would u rate her?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> ngl lts acutally absurd how much a falio race can be, like wtf, ls thls even real llfe? lmao


Are you attracted to indian females on average, black, asian, australoid ? So it's same for females especially in their country, it's normal to prefer their own.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> dasha taran
> 
> what would u rate her?


7 PSL very ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gosick said:


> dasha taran
> 
> what would u rate her?


wait she is the cute angelic skull i used for my theory ! ANGELIC SKULL IS EVERYTHING


GUTS9770 said:


> 7 PSL very ideal


Ikr ANGELIC SKULL IS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> bro, chang is doomed with corona. OVER.


Because of some retards whole race is affected. Not the case for Blacks , Latinos and whites. Only Gooks and Curries.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Because of some retards whole race is affected. Not the case for Blacks , Latinos and whites. Only Gooks and Curries.


latino are not a race.black have high smv due to soft power otherwise they don't look better than curries or gooks


----------



## oldcell (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> i did a few. Did as good as Tsh tbh lol or just slightly worse in some cases or just slightly better in other cases
> @thotexterminator for example I ran one on this white guy. He’s like a 5/10. Did slightly better than Tsh actually but around the same.



Reminder 5/10 is how for example Daniel Craig or even Sean Connery was rated here
So this guy is barely a 4 according to local dumb incels standards, who rate each other same or point lower as A lister hollywood actors

Also, i would expect this guy to have similiar numbers like TSH on tinder


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 24, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Being a Curry Comes With Lot Of Prejudices. Chang's aren't Considered Creepy or they shit on the streets or are rapists. They are just more feminine looking which is why Chang's can ascend through e-Boy Maxxing.


oh right idk. i was just surprised as most curries think they are higher smv than gooks

i do agree about the creepy falio but i think lightskin curries do look better, but looking at tinder experiments even chadpreets dont do that well


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @GUTS9770 he just got his 12th match. She’s way better looking than the other 11. Here are all her pics


I want a wife like her


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 24, 2020)

Who's tsh?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 3, 2021)

This is not good. These results are horrible.


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Feb 3, 2021)

ArabIncel said:


> @GUTS9770 he just got his 12th match. She’s way better looking than the other 11. Here are all her pics


Lol at the reactions you just know their ethnic. Legit average white girl.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 3, 2021)

I never understood this. Many blacks obliterate him in smv but like his shit checks out irl. When i ask women the results are the same. In fact, all tinder experiments that i run irl have the same results LOL


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 3, 2021)

brutal


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 3, 2021)

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cope 

They probs think Tsh speaks in a heavy Indian accent.

He'd do fine irl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 3, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Cope
> 
> They probs think Tsh speaks in a heavy Indian accent.
> 
> He'd do fine irl


cope


----------

